# One (i hope) funny story!



## Breads (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello all!I'm 25/m and this is my first post.I have IBS for the last 7 years.Since this is my first post,i'd like to tell you a funny story and not start with a depressing/miserable one







So...I'm on my summer vacation with my gf and a friendly couple.I know those people for at least 4 years and i love/trust them BUT none of them knows EXACTLY from what i suffer.I've just told them that i have a really sensitive stomach and sometimes with no reason at all i have to go to the toillete to...vomit.







I know i should probably tell them but it is a very embarrassing thing for me and i haven't found the courage yet.Anyway, we are returning home and we have a 6 hours trip ahead of us.I am the driver.Everyone's in a really great mood,laughing,having fun,telling jokes etc.I,on the other hand,i'm scared to death that something will go wrong.Of course,i have taken any pill that i know has helped me in the past and haven't put anything all day except water.One hour passes and so far so good,in fact i'm starting to forget my problem and actually join in some of their conversations.From time to time i feel "something" and it really worries me but thankfully nothing serious.After about 4 hours they get hungry and we agree to stop somewhere in order to get something to eat.We go to the reastaurant and they all get hamburgers,french fries,etc.I have an immodium just in case and i accompany it with a refreshing glass of water.I just don't feel really hungry,i say,i'll get a proper meal when we get home.Noone really pays any attention and after half an hour we continue our journey.Well...we spent the next 6 hours (!!!) on public toilletes on the side of the road or (at some times) even in the middle of the road, because of food poisoning!!!







They felt SO embarrassed,especially in front of ME,who was so totally cool and going like "calm down you guys,it's not that big a deal,it happens to everyone".I don't know,it seemed so ironic to me at that time...They still mention that episode from time to time and they always refer to it as "the most embarrassing moment of our lives".If only they knew...It's some serious stuff all of us have to face every day.I always try to see the bright side of this disease.i honestly believe that it has made me a better person.I'm much more sympathetic to anyone's problems now and ,of course, you HAVE to be HUMBLE.When i think some of the episodes i had in my life thanks to IBS, sometimes they even make me laugh!Sometimes...Thanks for listening to me and sorry for the English, not my mother language.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey! I thought that was a great story!! It makes you think you should not let your IBS get you down, b/c even normal people have stomach probs from time to time!!! Anyway, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

lol!! That was a great story Breads, really uplifting. Its good to see someone who`s able to see the funny side of their condition. I also try not to take my ibs too seriously but it is pretty hard so its refreshing to see a post like that.Wellcome to the BB!!!


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

That was a terrific story! I am new to the board too (see my post a couple of lines down). That really put me in better spirits! Thanks!!!!


----------

